# recommended vets in the north west area??



## parkvillenerog5 (8 January 2015)

Hi looking for vet  in the north west... manchester area... 

Positives and negatives..

Thanks xx


----------



## Chirmapops (9 January 2015)

I use Gillvers, they've always been great with mine.


----------



## parkvillenerog5 (9 January 2015)

Ive just registered with them..

Ive got phoebe coming out next wednesday... heard nothing but good things about her xx


----------



## Tandr (12 January 2015)

Gillivers is very good they managed to diagnose why my boy was lame where other vets had failed and told me to pts


----------



## xxcharlottexx (12 January 2015)

Another with gillivers here


----------



## Jsye (12 January 2015)

Simon Constables - simon is brilliant.


----------



## parkvillenerog5 (12 January 2015)

I was considering simon constable, but with phoebe having such fantastic feedback , i felt confident with them xxx


----------



## PoppyAnderson (13 January 2015)

Pheobe is fab. You're in good hands!


----------



## parkvillenerog5 (14 January 2015)

Thanks Poppy xx shes coming tomorrow.. so fingers  crossed she can find the problem. Xx


----------

